# Mattia detto il Tereso



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2015)

Ci sono momenti che guardo Mattia e mi chiedo se li attiro io, vista la mia stirpe pazzoide vera, o sono _loro​, _quelli non tutti giusti, che sono diventati la maggioranza.
Entro in cucina, Mattia sta facendo per cena un qualcosa che non chiedo e lo vedo spostarsi verso il lavello, dove un colapasta  é pieno di insalata.
- Ti prendo la ciotolona? - mi offro tutta amorosa.
- No. La condisco qui.-
- Nello scolapasta?- tremo aspettando la risposta. Ero certa avesse smesso...
-Si. Nello scolapasta.-
Ok. Glielo dico -Mattia...lo sai perché mi inquieto quando ti vedo condire l'insalata nello scolapasta?-
-No. Non lo so. Sará una delle tue fisse da vecchia bisbetica.-
Intanto mette l'olio. Che scivola tutto via. 
-Mia nonna aveva in casa Teresa, una tipa giá vecchissima quando io ero piccola ed era fulminata di brutto. Non era una parente ma una donna che ad un certo punto era andata a vivere a casa del dottore, mio nonno, il perché non si é mai saputo. Comunque era di famiglia, in perfetto stile Adams Tebano.  La Teresa, oltre a parlare da sola tutto il giorno, uscire scalza d'inverno e con gli stivali in pieno agosto varie ed eventuali...ecco lei...lei mangiava la minestra con la forchetta. Solo con quella. - Lo fisso - e tu condisci l'insalata nello scolapasta...me la ricordi.-
Mi fissa pure lui, poi gli si illuminano gli occhi e ride di gusto -Ma che mito Teresa! Pure io lo facevo sempre quando c' erano delle minestre che mi piacevano tanto! Un magnate infinito a tutta panza! Perché, tu non lo hai mai fatto?-




Abbattetemi. 
Mi sta facendo venire il dubbio di essere stata assimilata con gli _
 gli altri.
_Non é normale mangiare la minestra con la forchetta e condire l'insalata nello scolapasta...



Vero?


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2015)

Ma sai che da me, dare della Teresa a qualcuno/a, è dargli del lento/a, imbranato/a?

E in effetti mangiare la minestra con la forchetta, sarebbe una di quelle cose per cui venire appellati proprio come "Teresa!!!"


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia;bt10735 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sai che da me, dare della Teresa a qualcuno/a, è dargli del lento/a, imbranato/a?
> 
> E in effetti mangiare la minestra con la forchetta, sarebbe una di quelle cose per cui venire appellati proprio come "Teresa!!!"


Ahahahahahahahahaha! Muoro!!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (7 Aprile 2015)

ma anche tu....come altro vuoi mangiare il minestrone???? 



considerati fortunata. ...
io qui in uk ho vissuto con un conquilino che, al posto della carta igienica,  usava il newspaper....
una sua mania


----------

